# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Crow360's Workbook

## Crow360

I would like to introduce myself and say my name is Cody, also know as "Crow360".

I am joining this class because I feel that even though I most defenitley can get lucid dreams on a regular basis, I have not found the true potential of my abilities, Mostly because I lost interest about a year ago and I am just restarting, so no I am back at the start.

One of my all time goals is to develope better dreamscaping, when I dream scape it usually comes out as not so realistic, which I want more realism. And another one would be my dream RPG, were I would fight against an alien armada (in my signature as well).

Also I will be starting up my DJ on here as of today and I will be writing them down. So if you wanna check out my crazy dreams.  Here's the link (http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/crow360/)

That's basically it, I look forward to meeting everybody  ::D:  -----Crow360

----------


## nito89

*Welcome to the class Cody 

I love your avatar and I look forward to reading through your DJ =]

Happy lucid dreaming*

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!  :smiley:  Check this thread out: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/ for the current tasks. As soon a you complete any of them, tell me and I'll award you a nice little star!

Also, if you can and want to, we have chat every Thursday at 20:00 GMT+2. 

Good luck and welcome once again!

----------


## Crow360

This is week 6-7 right?

----------


## nito89

*Yeah!*

----------


## Crow360

Thank you, I look forward to the tasks and good luck to you with doing the tasks!

----------


## Crow360

I cam close to being able to get some of the tasks done last night, I think I got one of them done though. 


I jumped the the back window and crash into some little kids learning. Most of them didn't react, but one started crying.
 I went back into the living room and randomly realised I was dreaming.
I ran outside, relieved, so as I tried to collect my thoughts, I saw something up the dirt driveway, it was the worm. Annoyed by it's presence in interupting my lucidity. I nonchalantly used telekinesis on it and sent it flying through the trees. I told myself I needed to slow down, recollect my thoughts. I remembered what I did the day before. Which really wasn't anything, and then it all went black in a flash, like a someone switching off the lights.
I opened my eyes and realised I was in my room. So upset that I came out of my dream, I just started to punch the air in anger.

By the way if you wanna read the full dream here's the link  
 ----> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/crow...t-catch-23495/ <----

----------


## hashmash89

Hey crow welcome! Nice job getting lucid last night, too bad it ended so soon. Good luck tonight!

----------


## nito89

*Congrats on getting lucid Crow, thats awesome... Your right, take it slow and stabilise before you start wreaking havoc*

----------


## Matte87

Ah very good work on getting lucid and doing the task: "Use any kind of superpower." If you talk to a DC or well, do basicly anything else. You'll get a star for completing the: "Interact with the enviroment" task. 

*** for you! Added to the progress thread. On to the next task!  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

Thanks you guys. Now I need to increase the length of my lucid dreams. -.-

----------


## Crow360

Well last night I remembered two dreams, which will be locked up in my personal dream journal until further review. Anyways, got school today, working on doing a lot of reality checks and such today, good luck and happy lucid dreaming to everybody else!

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck to you too man! Do you dream about school a lot? I know i do, i would love to go lucid at school  ::D:  would be a blast

----------


## Matte87

Haha wreaking havoc in your classroom when you're in class with a teacher you dislike would be the best dream ever  :tongue2:  Thank you and good luck to you too!

----------


## Crow360

It's not that I have a lot of dreams at school, it just helps more with practicing to be more aware in busy situations, but I am still aiming to knock out all the tasks for weeks 6-7 so I got to keep my hope up!  ::D:

----------


## Crow360

I didn't recall anything last night, School is really taking a beating on my dream recal after that three day weekend I had. I have a feeling it's going to be a long week...

----------


## hashmash89

Too bad about the break throwing off your recall, hopefully you'll get some rem rebounds to make up for it. Good luck crow!





> Haha wreaking havoc in your classroom when you're in class with a teacher you dislike would be the best dream ever



Haha yeah i agree, would be so great. Id also like to find the biggest jock in school, start a fight with him in front of everyone, and then with lucidity easily win. Hell i should just kick the whole football teams ass  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Haha yeah hash. Stress kills recall, so you know why you're dreaming much at the moment. This weekend is going to give you a nice REM rebound  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

I would definitley enjoy the rebound, and get another lucid before the week is over (Which I will, because my sheer will and determination won't let me down!) But if for some crazy un imaginable I don't have any lucids before the week ends then at least maybe I can have some pretty awesome non-lucids to make up for it.

----------


## Crow360

Again last nights recall was less than superb......only two dream fragments, though I wish I could have backtracked farther on one fragment to get the whole dream :/ So yet again since they are fragments they go into my PDJ. I'm still having my fingers crossed for better dream recall and more lucids

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck crow!

----------


## Crow360

Ok so last night went a little better (I think hashmash's luck helped me out a little  :wink2:  ) . I stayed up an hour later and then this morning I recalled four fragments which will be going in my Normal Dream Journal. Which I will abbreviate NDJ. Here's the link 
------> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/crow...agments-23737/ <------
Sorry it took me so long, I had school matters to attend to.

----------


## Matte87

Four fragments is nice  :smiley:  Yeah link it!

----------


## nito89

*Random dreams man, i wonder what the headpieces were*

----------


## Crow360

I have no idea, I was getting the feeling they were part of a cult. Last night I remembered a full dream, a long one too. I will have the link up here shortly if anyone wants to take a read!

----------


## Crow360

I have no idea, I was getting the feeling they were part of a cult. Last night I remembered a full dream, a long one too. Still need to get lucid again though.

----------


## hashmash89

Nice fragments crow! Good luck man! A lucid is always just around the corner  ::D:

----------


## Crow360

Well last night I remember one dream, and a pretty awesome one to me. 
Here is the link 
------> http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/crow...mb-plot-23828/ <------

----------


## Matte87

Haha impossible recipes ---> bombs. Dream logic at its best  ::D:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Country Style Bomb Making: Over 100 Ways You Can Destroy the Things You Hate!!

hehehhe

----------


## Crow360

Well the last two nights I remember some dream fragments, and last night I remembered a full dream. (Don't you just love it when you wake up not remembering any dreams, and then five minutes later something makes you remember part of your dream, and then the whole thing?)

----------


## Matte87

Definitely!  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

Dreams have definitley been getting on the creepy side lately. Had a normal dream last night of going to school in a shirt and boxers. And the day before a person in my dream gave off a weird vibe. The more I think about it I have had a couple of dreams that have had DC's with weird vibes. Anyways I got a new DJ, it's all sexy and ready to be spammed with tons of dreams  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha we all go through phases like that. Infact I find those dreams more interesting than regular boring ones. Ah, that's something you'll go through in 30 years or so. Showing your kids  ::D:  Check out the chatlog when you can, and vote on the new poll I just posted. Also the new tasks are up, I hope you'll like them  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

I got some great things in store for these tasks  :mwahaha:  but yes you need to do something about the chat day for sure. Send me a link to the poll, because I am apparently blind and can't find it.

----------


## nito89

*http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/chat-day-vote-121743/

Thar*

----------


## Crow360

Thanks nito, also last night I had an really long dream. Too bad I didn't remember most of it :/   I will try the task tonight and see if I have any better luck. And I am still waiting for that lucid, as long as I don't have Lucid Recoil Syndrome I should be fine and not give out on lucid dreaming completely again.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol lucid recoil syndrome? I think we are all due for a nice long lucid, it wouldnt surprise me if the whole class had one on the same night, probably tonight  ::D:  Good luck man!

----------


## Crow360

LRS is hard to explain, and good luck to you too

----------


## Crow360

YES!!!!!!!  ::banana::   ::banana::  I did it, I did it. I completed all the most recent lucid tasks this night. Punch a DC, ask a question. Drink a smoothie. And summon something amazing,  ::banana::   ::banana:: 
I had to go through a tedious five FA chain but I did it! I'm going to go write it down! I'm so proud!

----------


## Matte87

Nice! Hook me up with the link to your DJ, sounds like a badass dream. Congratulations! I'm proud of you aswell  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*Congrats man!!! Sounds like you smashed those tasks lol. Cant wait to read it!!*

----------


## Crow360

Well here is the link ---> The Dream, The Lucid, and the Five FA's - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views <---  Enjoy   ::D: 

I am glad that I finally got my lucid that I have waited for.

----------


## Matte87

Oh damn that's one very long and cool dream! Would you mind writing down all the tasks you achieved? I'll give you some stars tomorrow morning, gotta go to sleep and get one of those myself  :wink2:

----------


## Crow360

Well I do believe I Drank Something,punched a DC and asked a question ,did a good deed and a bad deed <--- stole a shotgun and gave someone a suitcase with money in it, and summoned something extraordinary <--- the weird 20 foot long airship of awesomeness 
 Forgive me for any color mess ups

----------


## Matte87

Starred!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*EPIC lucid crow. Just..... Epic. I like when you summoned the ship and it nearly hit the ground 

Keep it up man!*

----------


## Crow360

Thanks Nito! Now that I kind of have a cleared schedule I have some places I want to go to and things I want to summon while I am at those places  :smiley:   Well I hope people start having awesome lucids soon.

----------


## Crow360

Last night I remembered one pretty cool dream. No lucid though. I will put in my dream journal on here after I put it into my written dream journal. Anyways I have no idea why I am only remembering one dream per night. I want to get my dream recall up before anything else.

----------


## Matte87

Do you write down when you go to sleep and when you wake up? The amount of sleep affects the amount of dreams you recall.

----------


## Crow360

Well Usually I write them down in the written one in the morning and copy them onto my computer in the afternoon. Usually I get around 8-10 hours of sleep, depending on what day it is.

----------


## Crow360

Okay sorry haven't posted in a while, have a lot to write not enough time, three nights ago I had a lucid, didn't have any recall after that. And last night recalled two dreams...well, that's basically it

----------


## Matte87

Can you write down the dream in which you activated your senses? Want "proof" that it was done, and ofcourse read about your adventure  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

I had another lucid dream last night. Will have it in my dream journal ASAP. I don't think I completed any of the task but I sure had some fun. Plus I think I have a new technique called the DAWILD. It's actually pretty simple. Anyways of to write down my dream!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------->   http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/crow...t-lucid-24792/

----------


## Matte87

Haha doesn't sound very short to me, awesome action LD  :smiley:  Good job!

----------


## Crow360

Hey guys and gals I am going to be returning to my workbook after a long inactivity period. Before anyone gets too exciting I will be mainly focusing on Non lucid dreams. Lucid dreams will just be a bonus [I have them every once in a while] so dont worry. Hope to meet the new people here and other than that Happy lucid dreaming/ Crow360 out.

----------


## Matte87

Ah welcome back friend  :smiley:  Non lucids can be just as awesome at times. No pressure, just start practicing getting lucid once you have the time and know you're ready for it. Good luck!

----------


## Crow360

thanks. school has really gotten the best of me. I get a break soon so I can report here more often

----------


## Crow360

So I have had a steady stream of dreams for te last few days, remembering about two per night. and had my 4th "Dreaming that I succefully WILDed" lucid about a week ago.

----------


## Crow360

Hey I'm back! Been taking some time to get back into the swing of things but now I will be posting pretty much daily for another week, then will be leaving for 2 weeks. I will be keeping you up to date with everything until then. I have got my dream recall to about 2 dreams a night and Im hoping for a lucid soon! --- Crow360

----------


## Crow360

Last night waas a slower night as I only remember one dream, but on a more positive note it was a noticably longer non lucid dream than most I remember, and the best part about it was I had a catfish called homosapien!

----------


## Crow360

It's time to dust off the cobwebs and get ready to start posting here again. With my new DJ and renewed passion for Lucid Dreaming. It's time to start the wonderful journeys back into my imagination and get into the swing of the new competition threads and whatnot. Be sure to check out my DJ links when I get them up and get ready for and old student like me to start getting back into the game. Anyways I would like to say hi to all the old students and new students here, and Matte! Anyways I am here to stay once more with my LDing so be sure to check out my workbook every now and then. 
--- Crow360

----------


## Matte87

Welcome back to you too!  :smiley:  LbV has made it his New Years Eve promise or whatever you guys call it, to pick LD'ing up again. I've promised myself I'll try more aswell.

Don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have, and may you fare well in the competition ahead!

----------


## Crow360

Update: Friday, January 4, 2013
The first night I came back I could only remember a fragment of a dream (which I might put in a later dream journal post), even though the rest of the dream is at the edge of memory. Other than that a disheartening event has occured and I know I will have to skip a night of sleep due to circumstance not under my current control, but it has not killed my morale, Maybe tomorrow night I can have some awesome dreams and report back to you guys on it. Happy lucid dreaming you guys and keep at it.
 --- Crow360

----------


## Crow360

It's January 6th and I am back with a new update :3
So the night before last I had nothing really interesting happen. I am having this problem of remembering that I had a dream without actually remembering the dream itself, or almost remembering it. I definitley need to get my dream recall up. Last night was a little different, I had three dream fragments I can recall. They were really fuzzy and like before I know they were a part of a much larger dream I should remember. The first two fragments were about a biker gang. I was cruising around with them on a dark, rainy night and we were about to do something, I forgot what exactly we were trying to do but I woke up from that dream which went into my third dream fragment in which I was remembering my biker dream in full detail. Too bad I can't remember most of that. Anyways I have also found something very interesting out about my sleep at night.

Some nights I do Mantras before I go to sleep such as "I am aware that I am dreaming" or something simple like that. Whenever I do this though I tend to get really tired and my mind starts to form a dream around me, it is very very vague and fuzzy, and at that point I try to anchor myself in that newly forming dream but almost instantly it fades away and when I do the mantra again its starts to reappear, but if I keep up the mantra I start to loose my ability to stay awake while that dream is forming. I really hope I can learn how to use this to my advantage when I try to lucid dream, other than that thanks for reading and stay tuned for the next update!

----------


## Crow360

Sorry I haven't been remembering a lot of dreams lately, but here is my latest one:
I was at the bottom of this dungeon type thing, along with four other people to help me out, fighting demons.
It was a hellish place. There was almost no light, except from the red glow emitted by the lava in the cracks
in the ground. The entire cavern was not to good looking either. It was dark and it was nothing but solid rock
surrounding us. Only certain areas of the caves had tunnels, but they led straight to where the demons were
spawning. Me and the others were fending off these demons, which came in all shapes and sizes (but mostly in a humanoid form)
most of us used weapons. We soon got overrun so I had to call upon a friend to teleport us to the fourth 
layer of the dugeon, which was above ground. The fourth layer of the dungeon was an above ground platform,
overlooking a forest. The sun was shining down on the silverish metal it was created out of, and walkways 
stretched above us. I had gotten teleported away from the group but quickly ran back around the platform and collected
my friends. As soon as I did the waves of demons were back, on us within seconds. One of the others suggested we hide
in a place previously uknown to me. So all five us ran. We jumped off the platform and into the forest, then onto a road.
There was a place inside the road we could hide, like a room. So we all jumped into and hide. We could see through it though, 
as all the demons slowly turned around and left. We all escaped so I explored the road, which was actually an interstate
 and found a light blue truck. I hopped in it then drove it into what looked to be a swampy area not far out from the road. 
So I decided once I got back onto the interstate to travel the interstate on foot all the way around (in my dream the intersate
just circled a big island city). By this time it was getting to be afternoon, so I set off... but I woke up after that.


Anyways stay tuned next time for my adventures

----------


## Crow360

Hey everyone sorry I haven't posted in a while but I have had a huge dreaming block. The past 3 days though I have had 3 massively long dreams, probably by chance, I have been getting better with my awareness again IRL and Reality Checks are becoming a habit, so I am hoping for a Lucid Dream soon.
--- Crow360

----------


## Crow360

Had my first lucid dream last night!
Its been a while since I have felt the joy of a lucid dream and last night really paid off, but I have fears of what is to come. It started out a normal dream as usual, and I had to jump through a window but I had to pass through water, when I did I was able to breathe, it took me a second but I thought to myseelf "Did I just breathe in that water?!?!?" I knew what was coming so I double checked with a nose plug and it worked, I managed to keep my cool and tried to fly but it didn't work. Then I closed my eyes and remembered the dream would destabilize so I decided to try for a DEILD, I (think) I woke up in my bed and had my eyes closed (but it was a FA maybe, I really couldn't tell, I never can) and I quickly felt my body vibrate and I ended up in a true FA, so I did a nose plug and of course it was a dream! This one lasted slightly longer, but I lost lucidity in the end, but before I did I was water bending on a lake and manged to lift a 4 foot thick layer of ice from the entire surface of the lake, along with that I followed along with the dream and slowly woke up, but in one of those dreams it was EXTREMELY vivid, I remember thinking about it and how I could even feel a breeze (never felt one before). I think this has truly reignited my passion for the art of dreaming and lucid dreaming itself.

----------

